# Bike Move Night at the Ken Club! Quicksilver! Thurs Dec 10th



## Mastashake (Aug 18, 2007)

*Bike Movie Night at the Ken Club! Quicksilver! Thurs Dec 10th*

OK everyone! It's back on. Bike Movie Night at the Kensington Club. This month is the 80's Fabulous Kevin Bacon stock broker turned bike messenger film Quicksilver. It's awesome! Watch Kevin Ride a single speed road bike (not a fixed gear- without brakes) down the steepest hills in San Francisco! Really, it's a good movie and I guarantee everyone will have a great time. After we pay the bills, the remaining ticket receipts go to the SDCBC. New Belgium Brewing is on board and we will get $3.00 Fat Tire pints all night. Tickets are $5.00 and only $4.00 if you ride in.

And yes, I realize my spelling stinks...Don't know how I ended up with Bike "Move" night...Sorry. 

7:00 PM

Kensington Club 4079 Adams Avenue, 92116


<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/iltmprd/4169055679/" title="Quicksilver flier by iltmprd, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2455/4169055679_336037677b.jpg" width="386" height="500" alt="Quicksilver flier" /></a>


----------

